# Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden



## Angel-Fred (27. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,

nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder einen Urlaub in Schweden gebucht. Das letzte mal war ich 1996 zum angeln dort.

Ich bin Ende August für eine Woche am See Hindsen bei Värnamo.

Kennt jemand von euch diesen See und kann mir vielleicht auch jemand ein par Tricks und Tipps verraten ?

Würde ganz gerne auf Hechte und Barsche angeln, ein Ruderboot ist vorhanden.

Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten auf diesen Urlaub.
Die Krönung wäre jetzt noch wenn wir schöne Fische dort fangen würden.

Jeder Tip ist herzlich willkommen.

Gruß Freddy


----------



## pfingstangler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden*

Hallo Angel-Fred,

ich zitiere mal, was ich so ungefähr einem Bordmitglied privat gepostet habe. Hoffe, Dir damit ein bisschen weiter helfen zu können:

_Unser Angelurlaub am Hindsen (2011) erinnerte eher an einen Karibik-Urlaub._
_Wir hatten permanent 25 - 30°. Das Baden hat reichlich Spaß gemacht, gefangen haben wir nicht viel. Ist aber bei den Temperaturen auch kein Wunder. Mit anderen Worten: wir haben wohl Bedingungen vorgefunden, die einen Schluss auf die *normalen* Fang-Bedingungen kaum zulassen._
_Zander gibt es im Hindsen definitiv nicht, Hechte und Barsche sollen aber gut vertreten sein. Nach Aussage unseres Vermieters werden regelmäßig Meter-Hechte gefangen (uns war immerhin ein 90er vergönnt)._

Bemerkenswert am Hindsen:
Mitten drin gibt es Sandbänke mit einer Wassertiefe unter 1 Meter – durchaus interessant.

Viel Spaß in Schweden!


----------



## Angel-Fred (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden*

Hallo Pfingstangler.
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was das wird.


----------



## Angel-Martin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden*

Hallo Angel-Fred,

ich fahre dieses Jahr mit meiner Familie mal wieder zum Angeln nach Dänemark. Dieses Jahr fahren wir (im Juni) auch zum Hindsen in Smaland.

Kannst du uns vielleicht einige Tips zum See geben, das wäre echt klasse.#6

Vielen Dank. Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## orthoflex (27. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden*

Hallo Angel-Martin,

hat denn alles gut geklappt, bei deinem Hindsen Angel Urlaub. Ich würde mich sehr über einen kleinen Bericht, bzw.ein paar Infos, freuen, da es bei mir am 2.9.16 losgeht. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt, obwohl ja der Sommer sicher nicht die beste Hecht-Zeit ist 

Tschüß, Bernd


----------



## orthoflex (18. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hindsen in Smaland / Schweden*

Hallo Allerseits,

wieder zurück von unserer Hindsen Angeltour vom 2.-15.9.16.
Das Wetter war für`s Angeln eigentlich viel zu schön, Sonne und immer über 20°C, aber die Hechte und Barsche haben trotzdem ganz gut mitgespielt und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Gefangen habe ich in der Zeit 10 Hechte, zwischen 55 und 75cm, und 2 43er Barsche.
Auch ein richtig großer Hecht (toller Kampf) war dabei, den ich aber am Boot wieder in die Freiheit entlassen habe.
Gefangen habe ich ausschließlich mit einem 5er Kupfer Spinner!!! Gummifische (sogar ein Spinning Bait|uhoh, Wobbler usw. waren nicht erfolgreich. Lag aber bestimmt auch an der hohen Wassertemperatur von min 18°C. Im Echolot war sehr schön zu sehen, dass die "richtig Dicken" alle an den tiefsten Stellen (12m) auf bessere Temperaturen warteten:q. 

Viele Grüße, Bernd #h


----------

